# will the being in National Guard help or hurt getting in to the IBEW



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

join the navy


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Runner-Runner said:


> Hi everyone, here is my question. I National
> 
> want to join the National Guard and the IBEW. I failed the aptitude test once and I am studding much harder this time. I have the 6 month wait till my next chance at the test and would like to join the national guard during that time. So I was curious if the National Guard would be a negative in the application processes. I know some companies don't want someone that could be gone for a year. So I'm scared it could hurt my chances of getting in. Any insight would be great thanks.
> National Guard
> ...


No it will not, and any company the discriminates against someone who is in the National Guard will be fined.

Good luck....:thumbsup:


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> No it will not, and any company the discriminates against someone who is in the National Guard will be fined.
> 
> Good luck....:thumbsup:


Harry, that sounds good in theory, but in reality, that is sometimes hard to prove.
I had it happen to me, and the guy said prove that is the reason you did not get hired.

After that I never had any problems except from one supervisor.
He said the rest of the guys where jealous of all my vacation time, so I told him to have them join too!


----------



## Runner-Runner (Mar 23, 2014)

I know that they are supposed to but that doesn't mean it doesn't affect their decision.


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

wildleg said:


> join the navy


This is a good idea. You could join the US Navy Construction Battalion (SeaBees). Not only will you receive training and access to federal benefits, you will qualify for the GI Bill. You can take online courses toward an associates degree if you can find a school teaching construction management. If you approach the IBEW with military training and a degree, you will look much more attractive than the average Joe off the street. You might even get to see some of the world. Just a thought.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jbfan said:


> Harry, that sounds good in theory, but in reality, that is sometimes hard to prove.
> I had it happen to me, and the guy said prove that is the reason you did not get hired.
> 
> After that I never had any problems except from one supervisor.
> He said the rest of the guys where jealous of all my vacation time, so I told him to have them join too!



I wonder if any of them did join?


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> I wonder if any of them did join?


Not a one.:no:


----------



## PipeMonkey134 (Sep 24, 2013)

Phatstax said:


> This is a good idea. You could join the US Navy Construction Battalion (SeaBees). Not only will you receive training and access to federal benefits, you will qualify for the GI Bill. You can take online courses toward an associates degree if you can find a school teaching construction management. If you approach the IBEW with military training and a degree, you will look much more attractive than the average Joe off the street. You might even get to see some of the world. Just a thought.


Locals go out of their way to hire veterans. Being in the national guard will give you something to do while you're unemployed.


----------



## ScholzPDX (Jul 24, 2013)

It'll help.

I am a Navy reservist and I know for a fact my schooling and accomplishments from the service got me ranked pretty high.


----------

